# Stuttering/Lag on AOSP?



## voltage526 (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that every AOSP rom seems to start stuttering after awhile (hours) of use? The choppiness only seems to really show when you're pressing the screen, such as pulling down the notification screen or scrolling through homescreens and webpages. A reboot brings it back to normal smoothness but only for a few minutes.








The only ROM that didn't have this problem was 4.2.1 AOKP, but since build 4 that ROM also has stuttering. I have tried multiple roms on different recoveries, switching out libs and other random system files trying to find a solution but i've had no luck. Has anybody else noticed this or know what the deal is? I'd love to be able to use these new 4.2.2 roms but the stuttering is too annoying after being spoiled by pre 4.2.2 AOKP. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Mar 4, 2013)

I too have this exact same problem. After trying every recovery available, and wiping internal sd a million times. Can't think what else it could be.


----------



## happyturkey (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm having this problem too, especially on Chrome, Pulse, stock browser, etc. - the choppy/laggy scrolling is very frustrating. I've been searching all day for others mentioning this. I was really enjoying the rom I'm on (RootBox, verizon 3/2 nightly), but may have to go back to TW/Cleanrom if this is common across aosp roms.

Sent from my SCH-I535 on Rootbox


----------



## voltage526 (May 3, 2012)

If you find an AOKP nightly from the 15th or 16th it runs well but it is buggy and has WiFi issues. I wish I could find the cause of this.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Flash the latest Crossbreeder. Paranoid Android is the best ROM for me. It is smooth and the performance is the best. You might want to V6 Supercharge your phone too!

Also, don't set really low CPU frequencies such as anything under 486mhz. Set your 192mhz frequency for when your screen is off. That's where you will save battery juice too.

In developer options, I change the three 1.0x values to 0.5x. Then, in Nova Launcher, the best launcher BTW for smoothness, i set my transitions and animations to fast.

I also overclock to 2.0ghz yet undervolt at the same time so as to not drain my battery.

Use a governor such as wheatly or interactive or on demand. That will help too. 
If you do all the aforementioned, YOU WILL BE SHOCKED AND IN AWE!!! I guarantee it!

Sent via Crossbreeded, 100% V6 Supercharged. KT747'd and Linaro Built Paranoid Android 3.10


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I posted about this awhile ago on here and on xda but nobody responded. IMO it's a big bug that I feel is getting passed over because its not glaring and there's no way to get a logcat. Do you also notice that it is still totally smooth when flinging? That's what mines like; choppy when dragging but everything else is fine. Rock solid other than that.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

It seems to be fixed now?


----------

